# How do YOU get a new phone?



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been kind of curious lately, about how you people of RootzWiki acquire new phones. I have always done everything through Verizon. I guess until I got my first Android phone, which I got the OG Droid through my grandfather who didn't know how to use it, so he switched to the iPhone. *gag* (He also threw an Eris at the wall when it froze because he thought he broke it). Anyways, I now have my Droid X and I'm loving it running MIUI. But I've been really interested in all the news about the new phones coming out, i.e. the HTC Vigor, Bionic, etc.. I have another year on my contract but I figure, I could use a backup phone, right? But i really don't want to go through Verizon. 2 year contracts suck...

My question is, do you all:

Get a new phone when your contract is up?
Buy them for retail price? (Whether it's from Verizon, Amazon, Newegg, etc.)
Buy them off Ebay, or similar sites?
Bargain shop? (Not sure how, but I'm sure there is a way)

Thanks in advance for the input! :tongue3:


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

I usually renew my contract, get a cheap phone(because I don't have a data plan), and sell it on Craig's. Though if its a good cheap phone, I keep it as a spare. I really don't have a job so consistently keeping up with all the phone releases aren't an option. Though I usually get it through Craig's at the best price I can find. Also, I never pay retail price, for any device.(that is until I can get a job, and even then ill search off Craig's first.)


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

I are buy em 0n1iNe , Vzw Shop no good


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Framework43 said:


> I are buy em 0n1iNe , Vzw Shop no good


You mean you get them donated?  I follow you on twitter boyy, i mean MAN.

Oh and thank you sosososososo much for your hard work for porting MIUI to DX and D2. Keep up the good work!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Got my d2g through contract, bought my DPro and D1 from people online.


----------

